# Shipping supplies for your items



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

I have been looking for shipping supplies and was wandering what other Lumber jocks members used for supplies for making sure your item was not damaged and where you bought them. Home depot seems pretty cheap on shipping boxes. Thanks for the reply, I forgot to mention items would be roughly 24-36" wide and 18" tall and 6" deep.

Thanks in advance,
Jerrod


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Depends on what you are shipping. A large furniture for example needs to be crated. If you checkout UPS website, they have some good information on how to properly package your items.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, I was just wandering if people used bubble wrap on wood and it that ever caused a problem or do I need to use tissue paper then bubble wrap and info like that. Ill have to go check out UPS, I know they use a lot of packaging peanuts.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry, it was FedEx
Mahdee


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Again depends on what you are shipping. A cutting board may be wrapped with bubble wrap and some waded up news paper for cushion and stating on the postage fragile. A fragile piece like this may require an outer wooden box.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I haven't needed to ship large or fragile items, but since I order a lot from online anyway, I've just kept a stash of packing peanuts, bubble wrap, the larger air bubbles, cardboard boxes, etc.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Check CL for FREE boxes and packing materials. I just got rid of mine with several replies within a couple of days, so it may be worth a look.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks I haven't thought about the CL route, but I found a corrugated rap roll that pretty much lets you wrap your piece in it. I thought I could attach bubble wrap to it then that would be a good way to ship varying sizes of items and you don't really have to deal with having numerous sizes of boxes to deal with. Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

I order 4×8 sheets of double wall corrugated cardboard from Staples. It's cheap. Then I build my own boxes. You can also go to U-haul and they usually have piles of free boxes you can snap and cut up.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Shipping toys I cut a piece of 1/4" plywood the size of the box bottom drill holes in it a nd strap the toy to the plywood so it can't move then wadded newspaper, bubble wrap, peanuts whatever around and on top of.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

We buy a lot of veneer which means we get lots of kraft paper and that is what we use to wrap/cushion smaller items. Like Camps, we will make custom boxes as needed only our cardboard comes from the plywood supplier. We usually get a couple free sheets with each wood order.

For special items that need specific packing materials, Uline is a good place to buy supplies. For the most part though, we just recycle packing materials and boxes that our suppliers send us (Certainly Wood and McMaster Carr are two of them).

For small but heavy items, it's hard to beat USPS flat rate shipping. Free boxes and a flat price no matter how heavy the item might be.


----------



## GerryB (May 1, 2011)

Among other things, I paint. When I have a canvas to ship, I make a box of "1 by" cover one side with door skin which is usually pretty cheap at the discount lumber place. Sometimes it is low quality, but it works. I wrap the painting with bubble wrap, maybe wedge some cardboard to keep it from moving, & close the box with stapled cardboard. I always make sure to put the "front" side of the painting to the door skin side to protect it.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Uline has anything you could possibly need.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

A couple of thoughts :

1. Rolled corrugated, while less expensive, is two dimensional in use. You can only wrap around a piece in two axes per length of material (it doesn't really twist), which makes it more cumbersome to use. Bubble wrap you can wrap on all sides.

2. In Atlanta we have an overstocks box seller where we get boxes pretty inexpensively, when specific sizes are not necessary, compared to ordering from a corrugated supplier. Maybe there's such a thing in your area.

It really pretty much depends on your volume and what kinds and weights of things you're shipping.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I also buy my boxes at Uline


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

With buying from Uline, you can get boxes that fit your needs exactly or pretty darn close. This will save time in the packaging area and looks more professional. Your packaging should reflect the expense of your product. You do not want to ship a $100 item in a reused box with newspaper. It reflects that you don't care how your product looks when it gets there. Using new packaging reflects that you care about your product and want it to be in the best shape possible when it arrives.

The first thing the customer will see of your product is the package, make it look good. Yes, it does cost more but calculate that cost into your product just like you do with your wood and other items. when you receive an order, don't you feel better when the vendor uses a new box instead of reusing someone's box with their tape, logo and shipping label still on it.


----------



## nuttree (Apr 19, 2009)

I use Uline as well. They have a massive catalog.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the great replies and y'alls time. I think I will try to use the corrugated wrap cardboard and make the top and bottom out of wood and staple the cardboard to the top and bottom and then I could custom make the boxes to fit the piece perfect hopefully with no movement. Once again, thanks for all the replies and help.


----------

